# Hulu authentication errors on mini



## mikegerard (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a mini and Roamio OTA. 

I got the new Hulu app to run one time. Since then I get an "Authentication Error" whenever I try to open Hulu on the mini. Netflix and Amazon Video are working on the mini and it streams fine from the Roamio.

I contacted tech support and tried a bunch of the typical things like rebooting the router, mini, Roamio. I also went online to Hulu.com and removed all Tivo related device entries. After doing that I had to re-register the Roamio. I was hoping to have to do the same on the mini but instead just get the "Authentication Error".

I'm looking for the equivalent of uninstalling and reinstalling but don't see any similar option. Any ideas?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## maruganis (Oct 14, 2014)

Could be a coincidence...I was having a similar problem and was able to get Hulu to connect finally after enabling Home Network Apps on the mini. Not sure if it was a coincidence or what because it doesn't make a lot of sense that this would have anything to do with Hulu AND when I disabled them again to see if the problem would return it didn't so it is a big mystery to me...just thought I would report my experience in case you are still in search of a "fix"


----------



## coopmore (May 30, 2016)

enable home network apps worked for me too! I couldn't find it at first, but it's under apps and games.


----------

